# American girl married to a French guy



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello all!

I'm hoping someone can help me out here - I'm an American married to my French husband and we want to move to Rome. He is a freelance journalist and I am a pre-school teacher, so I have no doubt that I will be able to find a job (I wish I could say the same for him, but we know how journalism is!  ). I have many years experience teaching in international schools.

My question is, what will be the legalities of getting me work papers or a visa, since currently my visa and rights to work are based in France??

Would love anyone's two cents on this, thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Under the EU rules, you're allowed to accompany your EU national husband to settle in any EU country (other than France) without having to get a long-stay visa. And you're entitled to the same rights as he has (as an EU national). 

It's actually harder for you to move to his country, because there, national laws take over. Check with the Italian consulate to find out what their process is for the non-EU spouse of an EU national. Usually, it involves entering Italy on a tourist visa (i.e. the old stamp in the passport like you were just a tourist) and then registering as the spouse of an EU national living in Italy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Bev! I knew you would have some amazing insight as always. So the first step seems to be to contact the Italian consulate? I'll do that right away. If anyone else has any suggestions as to whom I might contact to start the first step of this process (since I remember the consulate being very slow) I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!
Emma


----------

